

List of Algorithms - known
http://www.scriptol.com/programming/list-algorithms.php

======
joshu
<http://www.itl.nist.gov/div897/sqg/dads/>

------
brtzsnr
Here [0] is an algorithm for bipartite matching not listed there. Too bad it
is not a wiki.

[0] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hopcroft–Karp_algorithm>

------
pp
It would make more sense if it was a wiki, so people could link to detailed
descriptions/implementations of the algorithms listed. The invitation to email
those to the author (at the bottom of the page) is not exactly encouraging.

------
BearOfNH
Missing: motion detection

Also missing: any interest in what's missing. Maybe that's a bit harsh, but if
it's been thru Reddit already you'd think they would have a way to submit
additional requests.

